# 24 years old 11 days in on buserelin



## Roxannep123 (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi I am new to this and trying to work my way around the website. 
I am 24 and am 11 days in on buserelin injections I have my scan on Tuesday. 
I have been told that I should experience side effects so far headaches and tiredness and night sweats.  but I keep forgetting things all the time please tell me this is pretty normal it's so annoying. 
I hope to start gonal f Wednesday and have heard that you can get bad mood swings but I mean every one is different and I'm only going by what I've been told but so far I seem to be really calm.........
However morning I struggled to inject the needle just wouldn't go in I was panicking tensing and making it twice as hard for myself. 
If any one has any advice or tips that would be amazing 
Thanks


----------



## sandyman (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi there, hope everything is going better now. I think everything you are experiencing is totally normal, as every one had different side effects, and each time you cycle the side effects can be different. Try not to worry about it, and remember how many women gi through this all the time, and if they can do, so can you! You are doing amazing and are so brave. Wish you all the luck in the world!


----------

